

Hybrid Memory Cube nears engineering sample milestone - Leynos
http://www.electroiq.com/articles/sst/2013/07/hybrid-memory-cube-nears-engineering-sample-milestone.html

======
graphene
2 or 4 GB seems quite low in terms of capacity, even if the bandwidth is
excellent, and especially for the mentioned HPC applications, where you'd
usually expect about that amount of memory _per core_. Does anyone know if
DRAM just takes up too much space, or is it realistic to expect commercial
devices to have something like 32GB of this type of memory in-package?

